# VBA to record time in when the code removed formula from a cell



## hsandeep (Aug 1, 2022)

In my Workbook there are 20 Worksheets using vba. These codes in each ws *removes formula* from different cells at a particular given ‘*time*’ & leaves the value in these respective cells, although the ‘*time*’ differs from ws to ws.
In a new ws (tab named “Record”, Sheet98), C2:C21 contains ws “tab name”. D2:D21 contains “Sheet #s”)
In E2:E21, I want to record the ‘*time*’ when the formula was removed by the code.

How to accomplish this?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bebo021999 (Aug 1, 2022)

What is the current code which remove formula?


----------



## hsandeep (Dec 25, 2022)

bebo021999 said:


> What is the current code which remove formula?


Okay I'll make it extremely simple 
A1 contains a formula.
At a certain time, the formula gets removed from A1 leaving it with a value only. 
TIME in hh:mm:ss needed when the code removed the formula from A1.


----------

